# submitted to wrong section



## Spenser (5 mo ago)

My Backyard Buffalo Chili Recipe


Backyard Buffalo Chili 1 large onion -diced 1 large green pepper- diced 1 to 1.5 pound(s) ground buffalo meat 2 1/2 tablespoons Smoked (or regular ) Chili powder 1 tablespoon ground Cumin 1 tablespoon ground Chipotle powder 1 1/2 tablespoons Smoked Hungarian Paprika powder 1/2...




www.prepperforums.net


----------

